# Easter eggs



## robert@fm (Mar 15, 2016)

Is anyone this year getting an Easter egg? Bought by and for themselves, or by themselves for another, or by someone else for them?

After all, we all know that Easter is one of the few days in the year when carbs don't count.  Plus they're chocolate carbs anyway, which is different. 

I treated myself to an After 8 egg because last year's was lovely, but this year's was revolting.  I currently have a Tesco Chokablok Totally Minted Egg in the fridge, while on top of the fridge is a Lindt Lindor Exclusive Egg (at Christmas I treated myself to a carton of Lindor truffles, because @Northerner said he liked them, and they were lovely so I got some again for my birthday, plus the egg) That may be awaiting my pleasure until after Easter -- one does not simply tuck into Lindor! 

Over to the rest of you...


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll be getting myself a Hotel Chocolat 70% cocoa Easter Egg. That way I can feel slightly less guilty about scoffing myself silly. I expect I'll look something like this afterwards


----------



## SlowRunner (Mar 15, 2016)

I would like an Easter egg but I've not been given one for years - I have to buy my own . I'm very fond of dark chocolate too, I may have to treat myself to (a very expensive) one


----------



## Robin (Mar 15, 2016)

I had a Waitrose voucher for a free Cadburys creme egg. I had to take advantage of it, of course, but I shared it with my daughter, just so we could remind ourselves whether they were as bad as we remembered from last year, now they've stopped using Cadburys Dairy Milk chocolate in them. They are. The chocolate is totally anonymous.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 15, 2016)

I didn't know they had stopped using Dairy a Milk in Creme Eggs! 
I shall have to try one now just to see.  (Purely in the interests of science, of course.)


----------



## Robin (Mar 15, 2016)

Sally71 said:


> I didn't know they had stopped using Dairy a Milk in Creme Eggs!
> I shall have to try one now just to see.  (Purely in the interests of science, of course.)


There you go.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...in-Creme-Egg-sales-after-changing-recipe.html


----------



## SlowRunner (Mar 15, 2016)

Rumour was that they had changed it back again due to the number of complaints! I'm not a big fan anyway, too sickly for me. I prefer dark & nutty...


----------



## Robin (Mar 15, 2016)

SlowRunner said:


> Rumour was that they had changed it back again due to the number of complaints! I'm not a big fan anyway, too sickly for me. I prefer dark & nutty...


The one we road tested today definitely wasn't Dairy Milk


----------



## SlowRunner (Mar 15, 2016)

Robin said:


> The one we road tested today definitely wasn't Dairy Milk


 Shame!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 16, 2016)

I usually get easter egg bath bombs from Lush, even before being diagnosed I would get these as they are better than chocolate.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 16, 2016)

My son bought me a Thornton's Easter Egg, I got grown up son a Wispa Easter Egg and little feller a couple of buttons Easter Eggs. We have a bag full of kind donations from others too. I think the plan is we will share the Easter Eggs.

Incidentally it was just before Easter 2006  that I got the D diagnosis and everyone hid the Easter Eggs and hot cross buns from me


----------



## Redkite (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey!  How come you're all eating them already?!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 16, 2016)

My wife is getting me one from Hotel Chocolat. I don't know why, but chocolate always tastes better in the shape of an egg.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 16, 2016)

I have Lindt dark chocolate bunny waiting in the fridge.
I hope I don't get into quite such a mess as you Cowboy Bob!
Good photo


----------



## KateR (Mar 17, 2016)

Cowboy Bob said:


> I'll be getting myself a Hotel Chocolat 70% cocoa Easter Egg. That way I can feel slightly less guilty about scoffing myself silly. I expect I'll look something like this afterwards



I've got one too and I'm being very good and saving it for Easter.  It does keep looking at me though!


----------



## KateR (Mar 17, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> After all, we all know that Easter is one of the few days in the year when carbs don't count.  Plus they're chocolate carbs anyway, which is different.
> 
> 
> ...



I quite agree Robert.


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Mar 17, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> My wife is getting me one from Hotel Chocolat. I don't know why, but chocolate always tastes better in the shape of an egg.



My theory is that it tastes better because it's fresher chocolate. Your standard bars can have been sitting on a shelf for more than a year, but an easter egg is always manufactured in the last couple of months


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 18, 2016)

Well I had my crime egg yesterday and it was quite nice but definitely not Dairy Milk 

Dairy Milk is my downfall actually, I eat far too much of it.  Which is a bit ridiculous really, knowing what I know about how carbs affect your body even when you aren't diabetic . Salad just doesn't do it for me, I really need to find some willpower from somewhere though!  I have suddenly decided that I hate Easter!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2016)

Sally71 said:


> Well I had my crime egg yesterday and it was quite nice but definitely not Dairy Milk
> 
> Dairy Milk is my downfall actually, I eat far too much of it.  Which is a bit ridiculous really, knowing what I know about how carbs affect your body even when you aren't diabetic . Salad just doesn't do it for me, I really need to find some willpower from somewhere though!  I have suddenly decided that I hate Easter!


Learn to love the 85%+ cocoa chocolate!  I always used to much prefer the Galaxy truffle eggs to the creme eggs - always found the creme eggs far too sweet


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh! How I’d love an Easter egg!
I’m trying to be good,
It would help if I was living
In an egg-free neighbourhood!

I see them stacked up in the shops
Row on row on row –
So tempting and alluring,
I could eat them in one go!

Why don’t they think of folks like me
And make them out of meat?
An egg made out of beef or spam
Would not be such a treat…

Or if they got some garden dirt
And made them out of mud,
That wouldn’t be appealing
For it wouldn’t taste as good!

Why can’t they use a slab of lard
And carve one out of fat?
Then it would be disgusting
And I wouldn’t fancy that!

A friend suggested, maybe
If they made one out of wood –
It’s low G.I. and fibre-rich,
And might do me some good!

No, an egg made out of chocolate
Is the only way to go,
So I’ll eat my egg in secret
And no-one will ever know.

I think we need to treat ourselves,
Not live in constant fear –
Just have some fun like everyone,
It’s only once a year!


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 18, 2016)

LOL Northerner!  If only i could restrict myself to only once or twice a year, I'd be sorted!


----------



## KateR (Mar 18, 2016)

Love the poem Northerner.  I just love all chocolate. **SIGH**


----------



## David H (Mar 18, 2016)

Wonder had Cadbury's got to use Hershey's chocolate in their creme egg (because of takeover) if so it is vile.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 18, 2016)

David H said:


> Wonder had Cadbury's got to use Hershey's chocolate in their creme egg (because of takeover) if so it is vile.


Not at the moment, the one I ate didn't taste anywhere near that bad!

A colleague went to America once and brought some Hershey's back. Yuck... Fairly tasteless in your mouth but then followed by a really strong aftertaste that I can only describe as tasting like vomit!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 18, 2016)

Cowboy Bob said:


> I'll be getting myself a Hotel Chocolat 70% cocoa Easter Egg. That way I can feel slightly less guilty about scoffing myself silly. I expect I'll look something like this afterwards


I love this film! I know, how sad...my pupils like it too.


----------

